# Game #44: Charlotte Bobcats (18-26) @ Los Angeles Lakers (35-8) [1/27]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh no... A Kobe stopper on the Bobcats..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blow them out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just have a feeling that we are going to absolutly destroy them.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice, fairy.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gerald Wallace always seems to play against us. This won't be a blowout by wire-to-wire game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lukes averages make me want to hurt someone


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to go 36-8.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So awesome seeing Bell on the Bobcats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That has to be the earliest Phil Jackson has ever called a timeout. Not even 2 minutes into the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum already with 8 points on 4/4 shooting and 4 rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza vs. Wallace should be fun to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol & Kobe are a combined 1/10 and the Bobcats (specifically Gerald Wallace) are scoring in the paint with ease.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why do we always struggle against the ****ing Bobcats?

Outside of Andrew Bynum, we were ****ing terrible in that quarter. 16 points?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum is the only player that showed up on either end so far tonight. Kobe, Gasol, Odom have been nothing short of terrible so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Staples center already booing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe getting burned defensively.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow that was a incredible football pass


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

As if by design... As soon as Luke Walton is out of the game.. The entire team forgets Bynum exists.

Bynum shoots 5/6.. Without any effort really.. And gets the ball in the paint 2 total times in the second quarter. When the guards forget he's out there, Phil needs to remind them. Especially when Gasol is struggling in the paint.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ended the half well offensively, but defensively the whole team is a mess. Good thing we're only down 1 at the half - we played a lot worse than what the score shows.

Give the ****ing ball to Bynum and let him do his thing - he was unstoppable in the 1st quarter, and in the 2nd quarter, we forgot he was on the team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This team needs a PG defender in the worst way imaginable. Lord almighty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Ariza is okay - apparently a head injury of sorts. An update coming soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, did you see the arch on Feltons tear drop over Bynum.. 

That was pretty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, Ariza has a concussion and won't return tonight - that sucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with his 4th consecutive double-double. Good ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still ****ing hate Raja Bell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

42-24 points in the paint in favor of Charlotte. This is pathetic. We're down 7 late in the 3rd quarter...at home.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just picked up his 4th foul as well as a technical. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Lakers have not shown me anything yet to make me think we're going to win this game.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this Bobcats team, Larry Brown is a great coach


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bynum sitting, while we let Kobe and Gasol stink it up

pathetic


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil left Bynum on the bench.. After playing superior defense than Gasol and Odom combined tonight.. Typical.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know if Phil wants us to lose this game or what...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Time to get Bynum back in the game and win this game already - stop ****ing around.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Will Fisher ever stop driving to the basket? He's just not good at it.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I try to not comment on Fisher anymore

its the same boneheaded plays every game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I have to say I'm impressed that Phil actually benched Gasol who is playing poorly and brought in Bynum....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an awful effort from the Lakers tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fisher is going to ensure we drop tonight's game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to lose to the Bobcats for the 3rd straight time at Staples Center - that is beyond sad.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Boris Diaw couldn't make easy layups and now he's knocking down 3s.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Cats capitalizing on lots of Laker mistakes

where was Odom on Okafor?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Lakers lucky there with the 3pter miss, i like Felton's ball handling


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

kinda messed up of Bynum to commit that foul, not a play on the ball whatsoever.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

that was not a flagrant...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow raja what happened


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

definately not a Flag but ball doesn't lie


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> kinda messed up of Bynum to commit that foul, not a play on the ball whatsoever.


Oh jeeze. Yes, Bynums goal was to hurt him. :dead:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe shouldn't have passed.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

stupid play Pau


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Pau was holding him for like 6 seconds there at least


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

"Kobe" and "clutch", they just seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha needs to hit that ****!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i want OT!!!! and a heartbreaking buzzer beater by Diaw please


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bobcats giving the lakers a chance with all these missed free throws.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Oh jeeze. Yes, Bynums goal was to hurt him. :dead:


 Exactly where in my statement did I say that was his intent?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

[Myst.] said:


> "Kobe" and "clutch", they just seem to go hand in hand.


Too bad "Sasha" and "clutch" don't.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Man, if they were better at free throws, we would really be in trouble right now


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Fisher!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow tsatsatsatsa by Fisher

i swear, half the tight games i watch goes into OT


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Ot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Derek ****ing Fisher! Overtime!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> Exactly where in my statement did I say that was his intent?


When you imply that he was messed up for committing that foul, that's what your suggesting right?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

D-fish!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

For every 12 boneheaded plays by Fish, we get a buzzer beater or a shot for the tie


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Talk about a choke job by the Bobcats in the final minutes - 5 missed free throws!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

was that 5 missed free throws in the last minute or so by the bobcats?

wouldn't be surprised at all to see the lakers put this away fast in overtime.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Fisher with the splash...damn the Bobcats always play the Lakers close.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

raja who?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I hope Wallace is okay - that looked like it hurt. 

Kobe Bryant is ****ing amazing - what a pass to Bynum! Reward the big man for his defense! Up 4!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Raja Bell can't guard Kobe Bryant - not in the past, not now, not ever.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> When you imply that he was messed up for committing that foul, that's what your suggesting right?


I believe that my dialog would suggest that is was a bad foul on bynum, no more, no less. Fabricating sentences in your head is pointless, rather than come to conclusions on your own maybe you should've just asked me to elaborate.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the **** would PJ take Bynum out right now?!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> I believe that my dialog would suggest that is was a bad foul on bynum, no more, no less. Fabricating sentences in your head is pointless, rather than come to conclusions on your own maybe you should've just asked me to elaborate.


You should spend more time on your wording if your afraid of misinterpretation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Why the **** would PJ take Bynum out right now?!


Stu was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First time Bynum sits, and then they get a slam..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

look at that elevation goodness!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Just like that only up by 1 with Bynum out. Phil should be beaten if we lose. 

Thank god for Kobe.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

time to make a switch on Kobe? i rather have diaw play him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****...Kobe just fouled out of the game...Lakers up 3 and 39 seconds left.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow i hadn't noticed 40 seconds left goodness


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

that was a BS foul


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..

Damn..

I don't even recall the last time Kobe was fouled out.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> You should spend more time on your wording if your afraid of misinterpretation.


 last post on this topic, but you should spend a little more time with reading comprehension and a little less time giving people **** that want to come to the lakers forum and talk basketball.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Splash!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****...with Kobe out, I'm worried as **** right now...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers two best players on the bench. One by a crappy foul call... And one by a stupid coaching move.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lynx said:


> WOW..
> 
> Damn..
> 
> I don't even recall the last time Kobe was fouled out.


Last time he fouled out at home was during the 2001-2002 season...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

What Foul???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only 3 seconds left on the shot clock - we have to ****ing score. Don't give the Bobcats another chance to win it at the buzzer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> *last post on this topic*, but you should spend a little more time with reading comprehension and a little less time giving people **** that want to come to the lakers forum and talk basketball.


You will be missed.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

DANG, i swear it's just me or do games just stretch on and on whenever i watch tight games like these 

i swear at least 5 times this season


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good game: Okafur with some solid D there. I'd put Bynum in here to help on the offensive glass


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm hating Phil right now.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Did they call a reach on Kobe or a block?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why take Gasol out though?? Keep both of them in


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

why didn't just okafor just squat on teh ball and get a timeout, lol that was awful watching him try and get a grip on the ball there

awful percentage on Pau, he should dominate Okafor


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...what a terrible inbound play...Bobcats are going to win it right here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Did they call a reach on Kobe or a block?


Seemed like a block/trip to me: Laker fans might not like it but hard not to call that if you're the ref


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> You will be missed.


read again hotshot, im still here to talk about ball. Im seeing a pretty anti-climactic finish to this game for some reason...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol the Bobcats final play was as bad as the Lakers


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

2nd OT


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great defense there at the end - thank God!

2nd overtime - what the **** is it with the Lakers/Bobcats and OT games? With Kobe out, this is going to be tough.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Can we get Bynum for 2nd OT, puhlease? :gopray:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yep it's me, the ghost of Overtime!!!
i shall come haunt the Lakers board every close game


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> read again hotshot, im still here to talk about ball. Im seeing a pretty anti-climactic finish to this game for some reason...


Your so sensitive tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get the ****ing rebound.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****...****...****.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What is Odom doing......


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Sasha...

IDIOT~!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha...why? Why?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar bricks a three.. Odom Bricks... Sasha bricks a three.. Bynum open..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is unbelievable - why in the **** can we not beat the Bobcats?! Not even at home?!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i swear Bynum is the second smartest player on the team


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

See what happens when Bynum actually gets the ball?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is coming up huge...please play some ****ing defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And that's game. Pathetic. Kobe & Drew were great - everyone else ****ing sucked.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Bynum has been playing out of his mind lately. he's proving he doesnt need to be spoon fed around the basket, as hes creating his own shots against a legit defender like okafor. it shows hes definately ready to be a legit go-to option.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's Ova!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So who do you guys want as POTG in the losing effort? Kobe or Andrew?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Basel said:


> So who do you guys want as POTG in the losing effort? Kobe or Andrew?


Kobe


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Bag it!!! ahah i love the BObcats!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Tonight, 

I wanna smack the hell out of Sasha. Annoying.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

gotta give credit to the bobcats...they are one scrappy team.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

POTG is Andrew imo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is so disappointing. This team sucks when Kobe's not on the floor in the 4th quarter/overtime.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

did i hear that right, Bobcats over the Lakers last 5/6 games???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil lost this game tonight.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lynx said:


> Tonight,
> 
> I wanna smack the hell out of Sasha. Annoying.


smack Pau, 4/17? was it, he has a huge advantage over Okafor, even Bosh dominates Okafor


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> did i hear that right, Bobcats over the Lakers last 5/6 games???


Yup. 

You heard it right. Cats have Lakers numbers for the past couple of season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> So who do you guys want as POTG in the losing effort? Kobe or Andrew?


Bynum by far.....

Kobe had some clutch baskets.. But his defense was weak sauce tonight..

Bynum had 6 blocks alone.

If Phil had kept him in instead of sitting him this game probably would have went in the Lakers favor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> did i hear that right, Bobcats over the Lakers last 5/6 games???


That's correct (and sad) and they've beaten us 3 straight times at Staples.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Tonight,
> I wanna smack the hell out of Sasha. Annoying.


he took too many 'hero' shots, trying to save the game. plus, his game is predictable. when a guy runs at you, don't jack it up anyway. fake, one dribble then let it fly. so simple.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Will someone tell me why they called that foul on Kobe? He probably would have gone for at least 45.. and that's assuming he wouldn't just win it in the first overtime. Oh and also, that same person tell me why SASHA TOOK THAT SHOT!!!!!! ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Felton was an assist away from a triple double and Diaw was an assist and rebound away from a triple double.

We were out-rebounded by 11 and only had 19 assists as a team.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I swear, they let so much get away in the overtime periods, and they called that bull**** against kobe. I don't get it.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Good win although we gave you guys every opportunity late. Diaw with a huge 3 late in the first OT, and having no Kobe in the 2nd OT certainly helped. Coach Brown will certainly have guys shooting FTs lol.

POTG for the Cats is Boris Diaw.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah that Kobe foul was a no foul

not even really any contact

We lost, but Im really excited to see Bynum coming around.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel said:


> This is unbelievable - why in the **** can we not beat the Bobcats?! Not even at home?!


Can't say I watched the other games but it seems to me that the Bobcats just kill the Lakers at there weak point: penetration from the PG. Felton or other Bobcat guards drove and basically dished it out to multiple shooter and the Bobcats did a good job of keeping the ball rotating tilll they found an open player


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Teezy said:


> I swear, they let so much get away in the overtime periods, and they called that bull**** against kobe. I don't get it.


Whether you like it or not, that last foul was legit, you can just stick your hip into a guy on a screen in front of the ref and expect to not get called for it.

On another note, Diaw was absolutely dominating Gasol, Gasol is soft and plays little to no defense whatsoever. Bynum on the other hand, he's a load, and should be used a whole lot more.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bringing in Pau for Bynum was the end tonight. Gasol was slumping tonight, playing terrible defense.. He sits and immediately they get a dunk and a couple lay ups. 

When Kobe fouled out, there was never a more important time for Bynum to play..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ninerballin said:


> Whether you like it or not, that last foul was legit, you can just stick your hip into a guy on a screen in front of the ref and expect to not get called for it.
> 
> On another note, Diaw was absolutely dominating Gasol, Gasol is soft and plays little to no defense whatsoever. Bynum on the other hand, he's a load, and should be used a whole lot more.


Agree: Kobe didn't need to draw a charge there but he did. More of a stupid play from Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While Phil Jackson is obviously a great coach, his substitution patterns drive me ****ing crazy. There was no reason for him to take Bynum out at all. Gasol was TERRIBLE tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

almost like clockwork Gasol plays a soft game every 4th game. PJs decisions regarding Bynum's pt is suspect. The cavs and celtics just don't lose games at home to teams like this, we do because we plays soft defense sometimes. we are so deep we can't hold 3point lead for 39 secs, and LO does it again helps off on a 2 when the Cats need a 3, incredible mindlock by him but its expected. 

we don't have the consistent mental toughness and PJ routinely gets out coached by really good in game coaches like Stan van gundy and now larry brown. 

now on to the road against the surging wolves.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> While Phil Jackson is obviously a great coach, his substitution patterns drive me ****ing crazy. There was no reason for him to take Bynum out at all. Gasol was TERRIBLE tonight.


Yeah. The Zen mind tricks are getting old.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 of our 9 losses have now come against the Pacers, Kings & Bobcats - unreal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wallace may have a collapsed lung.. Ouch.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Ninerballin said:


> Whether you like it or not, that last foul was legit, you can just stick your hip into a guy on a screen in front of the ref and expect to not get called for it.
> 
> On another note, Diaw was absolutely dominating Gasol, Gasol is soft and plays little to no defense whatsoever. Bynum on the other hand, he's a load, and should be used a whole lot more.


I dno dude, he didn't stick his hip into him, he kinda was just trying to move out of the way when he drove by him. And Pau isn't soft, he's scrappy, he just had an off night


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Darth Bryant said:


> Wallace may have a collapsed lung.. Ouch.


Horrible for my fantasy team.. And to think, I was about to pull the trigger on a trade of him and Westbrook for Pau and Hinrich


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It seems like some posters here are putting blame on the wrong people. Phil Should not have taken bynum out the game but that was not the reason why they lost. Sasha was a bone head but that was not the reason why they lost. Kobe defense wasn't that good but that was not the reason why they lost either....here are the reasons that set the table for the loss

1. In the beginning of the game we had an automatic mismatch with Walton on Wallace and the The Bobcats milked that to death. The Lakers had to keep on helping Walton and that got are defense out of wack especialy when Bynum (who had a greadt game defensively) had to come out which started the paint scoring. I'm not to made at Luke Walton though, because Luke did not have a chance in hell anyway at guarding him

the Main reason.....

2. (Sigh) Gasol. 'The Big Softy' is right. It's one thing to get out rebounded, out hussled, out worked constantly on defense, but to not score on Boris Diaw who is like a half a foot shorter than you? Gasol will not be great if he can't do what great players do (like kobe); shake off bad starts. Kobe had a worst start than Gasol and was still able to comeback strong. Gasol had a bad start and then just folded like a lawn chair.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Teezy said:


> I dno dude, he didn't stick his hip into him, he kinda was just trying to move out of the way when he drove by him. And Pau isn't soft, he's scrappy, he just had an off night


I love Pau. He's been huge for this team, and deserves a lot of credit.

But he's charmin soft. He's been soft since the day he stepped into the NBA. He struggles vs physical players because he's so soft. At the PF spot he's been able to be a little tougher, but he's still soft overall. 

This isn't hate, I love Gasol. Most consistent player on the team this season. But he's not a physical player, he's a finesse player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Wallace may have a collapsed lung.. Ouch.


Is what they just said on the postgame show?

I hope he's all right - that really sucks.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

no guard was able to play defense tonight, they let Bynum defend like 2 - 3 Bobcats on every penetration


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> It seems like some posters here are putting blame on the wrong people. Phil Should not have taken bynum out the game but that was not the reason why they lost. Sasha was a bone head but that was not the reason why they lost. Kobe defense wasn't that good but that was not the reason why they lost either....here are the reasons
> 
> 1. In the beginning of the game we had an automatic mismatch with Walton on Wallace and the The Bobcats milked that to death. The Lakers had to keep on helping Walton and that got are defense out of wack especialy when Bynum (who had a greadt game defensively) had to come out which started the paint scoring. I'm not to made at Luke Walton though, because Luke did not have a chance in hell anyway at guarding him
> 
> 2. (Sigh) Gasol. 'The Big Softy' is right. It's one thing to get out rebounded, out hussled, out worked constantly on defense, but to not score on Boris Diaw who is like a half a foot shorter than you? Gasol will not be great if he can't do what great players do (like kobe); shake off bad starts. Kobe had a worst start than Gasol and was still able to comeback strong. Gasol had a bad start and then just folded like a lawn chair.


Although I agree with both points being valid... We had a lead with Bynum out there. As soon as Gasol stepped foot on the court and gave up dunk it was over. Phil tends to go with vets, or more experienced players. But tonight he made a big mistake. His rotation lost the *game at the end. *


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Is what they just said on the postgame show?
> 
> I hope he's all right - that really sucks.


Yeah. Larry Brown said he's heard collapsed lung or broken ribs. He was sent to the hospital.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

p.s I really really hope that Wallace is okay. That hit looked very bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm still having trouble figuring out how we blew the 6-point lead in OT with a couple of minutes left and all the momentum on our side...

It feels like the defense this team played at the beginning of the season was actually played years ago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any more input for POTG? I think Kobe/Bynum both deserve it - both were great for us overall.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm really pissed at Gasol right now....


Boris Diaw mailed back Gasol's *** and billed him for shipping
Gasol played soft as wet tiolet tissue.
He folded closed like a birthday card...with no money in it.
He was worked like a part-time summer job
he layed down like a 2 dollar hooker.

he......


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Gasol surrendered like France did to Germany.....


(Any others?)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Any more input for POTG? I think Kobe/Bynum both deserve it - both were great for us overall.


Personally, I think 24/14/ and 6 blocks is better than what Kobe did tonight. Kobe had a great offensive game after his early game slump. Some clutch baskets. But his defense was a little uninspiring tonight to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds good to me - Bynum it is.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> I'm really pissed at Gasol right now....
> 
> 
> Boris Diaw mailed back Gasol's *** and billed him for shipping
> ...


Ouch...:rofl2:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I was infuriated last night and don't feel much better now. I HATE losses like this. Scrappy, lesser talented teams who play hard every night always give us fits. It bothers me that we don't have the killer instinct to maintain consistent focus to put down a team like this. I give all the credit due to the Bobcats. Larry Brown is still a great coach when players listen to him and always seems to take advantage of Phil's stubborn decisions. The One brought up Wallace's tooling of Walton and commitment to physical play against Gasol. I'm extremely annoyed with Phil's sub of Bynum for Gasol late in the game. That was nothing short of a blunder and no great basketball mind can convince me otherwise. ENOUGH with the right of passage bull**** with younger players. Great, you are the almighty ring master, but at sometime winning games and attaining the goal of homecourt advantage has to take precedence over your little mind games. Kobe took the night off defensively, so I go with Bynum for POTG as well. I'm so fed up with stupid losses. I realize that there is no team that has ever given full blown effort for the whole 82, but after seeing the role that homecourt advantage played in the Finals, I just don't see how you can take games like this for granted.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I cant believe there is so much Phil hate going on. He used his normal rotation patterns. If Pau had played well the last several minutes of the game everyone would talking about how great Phil is. Pau had a bad night. Actually, the worst game he has had as a Laker I think. But it wasnt because he was playing soft, it was just not his night. He was taking the ball to the hole, he just couldnt get anything to fall.

Trevor getting hurt was bad for us. He was the guy that was supposed to guard Wallace. Neither Luke or Vlad can guard him, and Kobe took the night off on defense.

Bynum was awesome. HE is getting better and better before our eyes. I really hope this isnt just a hot streak, and that he actually figured out how to be a defensive force. If it wasnt for Bynum, this game would have been a blowout. He was guarding the whole ****ing Bobcat team.

Fisher hit some huge shots for us last night. His defense was non existent but then no one other than Bynum really played any D. Outside of Kobe/Bynum/Fisher, Lakers couldnt buy a bucket. No ball movement at all, all game long. Bynum looked spectacular, but we didnt give him the ball and just took jumpshots. 

I hate these kind of games. They are fruitless. Best case scenario, we win with no injuries and get a big whooptie-do. Worst case we lose and someone gets injured. Yeah thats what happened.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum potg


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> If it wasnt for Bynum, this game would have been a blowout. He was guarding the whole ****ing Bobcat team.


At a point when you need stops, you go with the better defensive option which is clearly Bynum over Gasol. Go with both of them at that point, I don't care. It's not like Gasol is inept at guarding perimeter big men. Odom has the athleticism, but man he can make stupid decisions with the game in grasp. Collapsing on Felton penetrating when the Bobcats need a three. :azdaja:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

And to think, I missed last night's game cuz I thought it would be boring.....


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was infuriating.

Everyone hates losing. I get really pissed when the team plays lazy and stupid, which is what happened last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we had lost to a better team, I wouldn't be nearly as mad. But in a season where home-court advantage might be the difference between winning and losing a championship, we cannot afford to lose games (especially at home) to sub-.500 teams.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Losing to sub .500 teams is the Laker way. Especially the Bobcats.
Also, since the trade the Bobcats are 11-10


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Losing to sub .500 teams is the Laker way. Especially the Bobcats.
> Also, since the trade the Bobcats are 11-10


12-10 now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Goddamn Mother ****ing sonofa***** lakers.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm still upset over this loss. The Lakers can't seem to focus for more than 4 or 5 games at a time. We need to protect home court no matter who we're playing. There really is no excuse for this.


----------

